# Odd line in dmesg: "<<118>Sending"



## LypsylateX (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.

I installed a new 8.2 system the other day. Today I found this in dmesg:


```
<<118>Sending o1n1 8 > JBuPn F/1st9 e120/0:40:6:0d12:8 b8:ascdti:5o7n :2dhd/cp10d:.2  54  .2in39 y.0ou/2r 7
```

Usually I can at least guess what the dmesg lines means, but this? No, I haven't got a clue and a fast search doesn't seem to turn up anything useful.

I am installing Samba from ports, could that have anything to do with this odd line?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 20, 2011)

You have a custom kernel, right?

This is what happens when two kernel log messages overwrite each other: the characters are interspersed.  It was fixed quite a while back in GENERIC.  If you copied GENERIC as your custom kernel before then, it won't have the update.  See Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files and PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE in the current GENERIC.


----------



## LypsylateX (Jun 20, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> You have a custom kernel, right?



No, I'm not. I haven't come round to compiling a new kernel yet. I installed this from ftp yesterday.


```
bla# uname -a
FreeBSD bla.bla.bla 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> This is what happens when two kernel log messages overwrite each other: the characters are interspersed.  It was fixed quite a while back in GENERIC.  If you copied GENERIC as your custom kernel before then, it won't have the update.  See Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files and PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE in the current GENERIC.



Thank you.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 21, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> It was fixed quite a while back in GENERIC.


I beg to differ. A workaround was committed to GENERIC which fixes it in some, but not all, cases. It is still possible to get interspersed console output (happens to me all of the time).

A true fix would involve some way of serializing access to the console, which is a good deal more complex (and prone to logic errors) than one might think. Hence the partial workaround.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2011)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. A workaround was committed to GENERIC which fixes it in some, but not all, cases. It is still possible to get interspersed console output (happens to me all of the time).



Agreed, I should have been more precise with the wording.


----------

